# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Magia femenina

## Ledes

Bueno como ya sabréis hay más magos conocidos que magas.
Por eso voy a facilitar estas biografías de magas(extraída de otra página web).

Espero que os interese la información y que veais lo interesantes que fueron las vidas de estas cinco magas.



Adelaide Herrmann

ADELAIDE Scarcez, maga inglesa nacida en 1854 inicia su carrera artística como bailarina y en un viaje a USA en 1875 conoció a Alexander Herrmann, uno de los mas importantes magos de la época, con quien contrajo enlace.  Junto a su esposo recorrió con un gran espectáculo todo el mundo y al fallecer este en 1896, se unió con el sobrino Leon Herrmannn, otro gran ilusionista, sociedad que duro varios años hasta en 1899. 

 Adelaide Herrmann, conocida como "La reina de la magia", al encontrase al mando de un show mágico de dos horas, con la experiencia que había adquirido se lanzo a conquistar nuevos espectadores y supo conquistar a publico y prensa logrando gran éxito, viajó con su magnífico show por intervalos hasta que se retiró en 1928 a la edad 75.  Falleció en actividad en 1932 siendo una de las primeras magas de la historia.




Joanie Spina

Joanie Spina, es una maga, coreógrafa y consultor artístico a David Copperfield por 11 años, aprendió el arte antiguo de la magia en producciones del calibre de las producciones de Broadway y de Hollywood. Ha recibido los elogios de los críticos de todo el mundo sosteniendo que los resultados de su colaboración con los magos del mundo levantaron la estatura de la magia a las nuevas alturas en los ojos del público y aseguraron la viabilidad de la forma del arte en el siglo XXI. 

Igualmente en la etapa de la televisión, Spina coreógrafa realizó rutinas incontables con Copperfield, incluyendo su levitación provocativa del agua, donde, en medio de una antorcha encendida en la selva trópical, levitava en corrientes del agua mientras que hacía una danza horizontal que emocionaba a los espectadores. Ella le brindo estilo y fuerza a la ilusión del vuelo de Copperfield dándole una fluidez que convenció millones de que los seres humanos pueden volar.

Ahora, Spina como maga a solas, es aclamada,  por grandes audiencias mientras que ella infunde  una gama de emociones que se llenan de misterio romántico y fantasía con su particular magia. Estos resultados conducen invariable al asombro. Es a través de su trabajo como ejecutante que las audiencias ganan la penetración en la profundidad y la gama de este viaje de fuerza de mujer.

Las Vegas es a tratado muy bien a Joanie, pues ella se ha presentado en dos hoteles famosos, Caesar's Palace y el hotel Riviera en sus salones, en el hotel de Claridge de Atlantic City y con su espectáculo  "viaje mágico" en el Palacio Casino de Nassau. 

Una danza seductora  y los talentos de Spina son reconocidos altamente por la comunidad mágica donde la buscan para que les brinde su consejo y sus capacidades directorales y coreográficas. Joanie dirigió a la princesa Tenko de Japón en la presentación además de haber proporcionado la dirección artística a una lista impresionante de artistas mágicos incluyendo Kevin y Cindy Spencer, Marco, Dirk Arturo, Ashley Springer, Melinda, Allen Valentine, Connie Boyd, Circo Tihany, Andre Kole y muchos más. 

La magia de Joanie Spina es una combinación encantadora de ilusiones, de comedia y de danza espectacular. Este formato original refleja magia y vida desde un punto de vista femenino. 

La magia de Joanie Spina se parece a una introducción de cuento de hadas, Joanie es magia y movimiento, es pasión y talento.




Melinda

Melinda, "la Primera Dama de la Magia" es la numero uno entre las magas en la historia mágica americana, al alcanzar la clasificación en la preferencia del publico de USA, compartiendo la cima con los mejores magos del mundo: David Copperfield, Siegfried & Roy. Melinda fue la primer mujer  en ser estrella de su propio programa especial de televisión de magia con la mayor audiencia, "Melinda en Disney, la Primera Dama de la Magia" que salio por la cadena CBS. En 1998 la Sociedad Internacional de Magos otorgo a Melinda el premio de "El Mago del Año".  El estilo de Melinda fue descrito por la critica y periodista Nancy Glass, cuando dijo, "Melinda es una parte David Copperfield y la otra parte Cher." "Su espectáculo incluye las ilusiones más impresionantes originales alguna vez creadas".  Gary Ouellet, el productor mas famoso de especiales de televisión, la adoraba y sostenia que Melinda está realmente en una clase sola, nadie más viene cerca. Entre las ilusiones más populares de Melinda se pueden mencionar el motor, la desaparición de  un auto deportivo a 100 millas por hora, y el taladro. También trabajo con animales exóticos, fue una gran entrenadora y mejor presentadora.  Su corto matrimonio con Lance Burton, demostro que esta casada con la magia y el espectáculo.





Charlotte Pendragon

Charlotte Pendragon es la mujer mas honrada de la historia de la magia. Ella puede realizar ilusiones que  ninguna otra puede. Por esta razón, fue la primera mujer votada en Inglaterra por el Círculo Mágico, sorprendiendo por ser americana y porque ninguna mujer había recibido antes este honor en 100 años de la organización. Los Pendragons han actuado para la reina de Inglaterra, el príncipe de Gales, la familia real de Mónaco y, por supuesto, para el presidente de los Estados Unidos. Charlotte fue la primera mujer en recibir "el mago del año" del Castillo Mágico. Juntos han ganado dos veces, algo solamente que solo otros cuatro  magos vivos lo lograron, David Copperfield, Siegfried & Roy, y Lance Burton. 
Jonathan y Charlotte estudiaron en Irvine de la Universidad de California. Ellos son graduados, Jonathan con un grado en teatro y Charlotte en danza. Se casaron al terminar y ahora tienen su hogar en Las Vegas, Nevada, y en la playa de  California. Como estrellas de la televisión, ningún mago tiene un curriculum vitae como el de Jonathan y Charlotte Pendragons.  se han presentado en NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox, PBS,  Disney Channel, Showtime, Fox Family, y en CNN. Se han presentado mas que cualquier mago en historia. Charlotte representa a la mujer que defiende y enriquece "el arte de la magia." 



Juliana Chen

Juliana Chen nació en Hunan, China. Fue escogida por la autoridad del gobierno para entrar en la escuela de Hunan de ballet clásico y de acrobacia a la edad de 12. Después de la graduación, ella trabajó en la escuela como bailarina. Juliana paso a la Troupe de Acrobacia China y comenzó a realizar magia a finales de 1982. En 1986, y 1987 le concedieron el 1er y 2do premio respectivamente en competición del mago de China. 
En 1988 Juliana emigro a Canadá y continuó su carrera mágica en Vancouver. En 1991 le concedieron el 1er lugar como el mejor mago de Canadá - Columbia británica. En 1992 se presento a la competición en la IBM en la ciudad del Salt Lake, Utah USA. y ganó el 1er premio. Juliana fue el primer mago chino en ganar un Primer lugar en la historia de la organización de la magia de la clase del mundo. En 1996 consigue la 2da premio en la competición mágica en Alemania, y en septiembre del mismo año ganó el Prix  y primer lugar en el XXI Congreso Nacional de España. 
En la F.I.S.M de 1997 en Dreden, Alemania. obtiene Juliana Primer premio en manipulación, siendo la primera mujer en haber ganado el trofeo más prestigioso del mundo. 
El amor de Juliana a su arte y herencia brilla a través en sus presentaciones. Ella ha combinado sus habilidades en danza, la acrobacia, y la magia con la influencia de su herencia china para traer algo especial al mundo de la magia. 



 Espero que os haya gustado la vida de estas cinco increíbles magas.




Hasta otra.

----------


## Dramagic

Te doy el nomber de más magas para que busques.

Lisa Mena, Tina Lennert, Galina, Miss Rivelles...

----------


## Ledes

Gracias dramagic.
A Tina Lennert la conocía pero no he publicdo nada sobre ella porque ya hay un post en Historia de la Magia en el que se narra su vida.


Muchas gracias(otra vez) por la información y si encuentro algo sobre esas magas y más lo publicaré también.


Hasta otra.

----------


## Ledes

Dramagic me acabo de dar cuenta que no había un tema de Tina Lennert, que por cierto no hay nada de ella en internet. Sólo que hizo el número de la limpiadora en el HocusPocus festival.
Si alguien encuentra información sobre ella os agradecería mucho que la pusiéseis en este tema.

De Lisa Mena tampoco he encontrado(una pena).

De Galina tampoco.




De Miss Rivelles he encontrado esta entrevista:


 Miss Rivelles triunfó en
los escenarios de España,
Europa, Marruecos,
Líbano y Oriente
Medio, cosechando los
principales premios
internacionales de Magia que le fueron
concedidos en Génova, París, Lisboa,
por sus números de la metamorfosis
o el baúl, destacando el primer
premio mundial de Evasión, por ser
los más rápidos de Europa, el primer
premio en el Congreso Internacional
de Magia de París, donde trabajó en
el Moulin Rouge, y una medalla de
oro. En España ha recibido varios
diplomas de los círculos de magia de
ciudades como Barcelona, Granada, o
Zaragoza, donde la Sociedad de
Magia Aragonesa (AMA), en 1963, le
regaló una virgen del Pilar. Transcurridos
trece años desde su despedida
de los escenarios, la Sociedad Española
de Ilusionismo (SEI), en el mes
de febrero de este año, le ha concedido
un diploma por su destacada
contribución al mundo de la prestidigitación,
siendo el primer reconocimiento
su Madrid natal. De María llama
poderosamente la atención su
lucidez mental, la energía de su mirada
y una voz juvenil preciosa. Ella
mantiene vivo el recuerdo de su esposo
y conserva, no sin una gran dosis
de nostalgia, sus aparatos de magia,
dos de sus tórtolas y una valiosa
colección de fotografías y reportajes
de prensa de todo el mundo, en la
que se la reconoce como la reina de
la magia. Miss Rivelles reconoce sin
pestañear que no dudaría en volver a
dedicarse a la magia, para la que no
hay edad.
—¿Por qué decidió ser maga?
Yo había actuado como partenaire
de mi padre, el profesor Rivelles,
decano de los ilusionistas españoles,
aunque naturalmente va un abismo de
salir y dar un pañuelito o un vaso de
agua, a ejercer directamente. Era bailarina
pero lamentablemente a mis 35
años tuve una lesión de menisco, que
me impidió seguir con mi gran pasión
que era la danza, así que me dije que
algo tenía que hacer, porque siempre
había trabajado en un palco escénico.
Probé con el ilusionismo, y comencé
tan bien que todo el mundo me decía:
Maruja se te ve muy bien, muy elegante,
muy fina, no te falta un detalle
de nada, así que yo me dije, “al toro
que es una mona”. Mi esposo, al que
conocí como representante de artistas,
me aconsejó que, dado que en
Madrid me conocían como bailarina
Mayores Hoy
La Reina de la Magia
María Rivelles Díez (Madrid, 1927)
Miss Rivelles, ha sido la primera
maga de España y una de las pioneras
de Europa. María junto a su
esposo y representante, Luis Robles,
formó una compañía de ilusionismo
cuando una lesión de menisco
le apartó de la danza, a los 35
años. Mis Rivelles sustituyó el frac y
la chistera por un vestuario elegante,
en el que no faltaban los tocados
de plumas y las joyas, revolucionando
la puesta en escena, al fusionar
la danza y la magia.
“Confieso que tenía clavada una espinita, porque claro
siendo gatita, hija de Madrid y pionera en ejercer este
oficio, no había recibido ningún premio en mi ciudad”
pero no como ilusionista, lo mejor era
explorar terreno, correr mundo y perfeccionar
mi trabajo. Estuvimos dos
años por el mundo cosechando
muchos éxitos, antes de regresar a
Madrid. Confieso que he tenido clavada
una espinita, porque claro siendo
gatita, hija de Madrid y pionera en
ejercer este oficio, aunque es verdad
que nadie es profeta en su tierra, no
había recibido ningún premio en mi
ciudad hasta ahora, después de llevar
más de trece años apartada de los
escenarios, en que me lo ha concedido
la Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo
(SEI). Un homenaje muy emocionante,
en el que estuve acompañada
de mi hijo, que es el mejor truco que
he hecho en mi vida. Me propusieron
que interviniese con alguna cosita,
pero les comenté que desde que
había fallecido mi esposo, con el que
he convivido 35 años, un hombre que
no veía nada más que por mis ojos, y
que no me dio la luna porque no la
alcanzaba, no había vuelto a actuar.
La acogida fue extraordinaria, trabajaron
las chiquitas muy bien haciendo
manipulación, el juego de la pompa
en la carta, muy fino, y el presidente
de la SEI me entregó una placa. Yo
que tenía pensado pronunciar unas
palabras, me embargó la emoción y
apenas pude hablar. Me ovacionaron,
y a mi hijo y a varias personas se les
saltaron también las lágrimas. Yo me
dije: ¡por lo menos Dios mío, me has
sabido complacer!
—¿Usted como bailarina, con qué compañías
ha actuado?
He actuado con Antonio Molina,
con los cuatro Vargas, con Farina, con
el Príncipe Gitano, con el ballet de
Luisillo y con Ana Esmeralda.
Modestia aparte, estas compañías
para contratarte, primero tenías que
pasar por unas pruebas muy exigentes,
en las que tenías que bailar algo
de tu repertorio. Trabajé en escenarios
de Madrid pero no salí fuera por no
disgustar a mi madre. Como bailarina
he tenido un factor suerte muy bueno,
y como ilusionista he trabajado de
maravilla.
—María, para usted ¿es magia o
ilusionismo?
Es ilusionismo. Es la ilusión, está
la micro magia, el aparato grande,
pero lo que se dice magia magia, no
existe, porque si no diríamos: necesito
ésto y lo tendríamos. Es una faceta
que cabe en cualquier parte, en
cualquier escenario, desde un teatro
a una sala de fiestas, pasando por un
simple café, y que, además, es para
todos los públicos, lo mismo para los
niños que para los mayores. La atracción
de un mago siempre es bien
recibida.
—¿Qué números de su espectáculo
gustaban más al público?
Presentábamos muchos números
como el periódico que se llena de
agua, la desaparición de una jaula de las palomas, los pañuelos, los parabanes,la cinta interminable, los
dedales o los pompones chinos. Pero
los números que más gustaban eran
los de la jaula transparente en la
que había cuatro tórtolas que hacía
desaparecer al tirar un paño hacia
arriba, llenándola con periquitos de
colores. Era un impacto tan grande
que la gente aplaudía cuando ya estaba
quitando la mesa.
Otros números fuertes eran la metamorfosis,
la transmisión de pensamientos
y el de la evasión del baúl, un truco
inventado por el gran mago Houdini
que aunque pasen mil años sigue siendo
el rey, por el que estábamos acreditados
como los más rápidos de Europa,
y con el que conseguimos el primer
premio de Evasión. En Zaragoza, a
donde trabajé seis meses en la misma
sala de fiestas, ¡que se dice pronto!,
había un círculo de ilusionistas amateurs
que participaban en los certámenes
y los congresos de ilusionismo
internacionales, reuniéndose todas las
tardes para hablar sobre los juegos de
magia. Ellos iban a ver nuestro espectáculo
y yo veía que controlaban, reloj
en mano, el tiempo que tardábamos en
hacer el número del baúl, y que exclamaban:
¡no es posible, si tardan segundos!
Estos señores, que como he dicho
no se perdían ningún certamen internacional,
cada uno de los cinco años
consecutivos que actuamos en Zaragoza,
me dijeron: Maruja seguís siendo
los más rápidos de Europa.
Nosotros además de introducirse
mi marido en el baúl atado y dentro
de un saco, añadimos como novedad,
y en un tiempo record, el cambio de
pantalones, es decir, yo entraba en el
baúl con pantalón blanco y mi marido
con azul y salíamos él con el blanco y
yo con el azul. Al público apenas le
daba tiempo a reaccionar. Recuerdo
que nos comentaban: ¡si Houdini
resucitara y viera el baúl que hacéis
vosotros se moriría del susto!
También hacíamos desaparecer una
jaula y una radio grande encendida
que se tiraba al aire, y muchas veces
me decían: Miss Rivelles por favor no
la quite, no la quite, porque estaban
radiando algún partido de fútbol,
pero yo tenía que continuar, así que
hacía uno, dos, tres, tiraba el paño al
aire y la radio había desaparecido. En
el espectáculo utilizaba cartas,
monedas, anillos y cubos. Todavía
conservo dos tórtolas, el baúl y todos
los aparatos. Alguna vez, por ejemplo
en el cumpleaños de mi nieta, para
ella y para los invitados, he hecho
unas cositas, y mi nieta se quedó
asombrada. Mi hijo si ve un mago en
la tele dice: mi madre hace eso y
más, ¡claro sale la conversación de
que he sido maga!
—La metamorfosis ha sido uno de sus
números estrella.
Sí, en la metamorfosis dejábamos
a una muchacha en estado cataléptico
y después de hipnotizarla la poníamos
entre dos sillas, y en este intervalo
hacíamos la transmisión de pensamiento.
Mientras que mi esposo
permanecía con los ojos vendados, yo
entregaba tres cartas a los espectadores
y a continuación las mezclaba en
una baraja colocada encima de la
muchacha, y la cortaba en dos montones.
Entonces me dirigía a un
espectador para que eligiese uno de
los montones de cartas, se lo daba a
mi esposo, que seguía con los ojos
vendados. A continuación lanzaba las
cartas sobre la señorita hasta que el
público me decía basta, entregando
las cartas restantes a mi esposo, que
con los ojos vendados y con un puñal,
extraía las tres cartas que había elegido
el espectador, quitándose la
venda de los ojos. Momento en el que
recogíamos una gran ovación. Por
último, quitábamos la silla en la que
sujetaba la señorita por los pies, y yo
pasaba un aro por todos los lados
para que vieran que no había ningún
tipo de sujeción, y a continuación la
levantábamos entre los dos y la espabilábamos,
recibiendo otra vez los
aplausos del público. ¡Un número
fabuloso!
—Ustedes presentaban un espectáculo
con una nueva concepción de la
puesta en escena.
Por regla general el público cree
que los ilusionistas se esconden las
cosas en la manga. Yo esa sospecha la
eliminaba porque siempre he salido
con un traje de tirantes, de cóctel,
largo hasta los pies y con una varita
que se troceaba. Cuando empecé me
hice un chaqué con mi chistera y todo
precioso. En mi espectáculo, que
duraba hora y media, llevaba un cuerpo
de baile y después de hacer esta
presentación de danza, hacíamos ilusionismo
y terminábamos con un
número al que llamábamos la
Apoteosis, para el que llevábamos un
vestuario de plumas y pedrerías, valorado
en más de un millón de pesetas.
¡Una maravilla de espectáculo! Mi
esposo estaba loco por la ropa, por
eso cuando yo llegaba el público
decía: como el espectáculo de Miss
Rivelles no ha salido nadie. Llevaba
una pinceladita de cada cosa, un bailarín,
una canzonetista que cantaba
de maravilla, la magia y la Apoteosis.
Todas las plumas las comprábamos en
Beirut. A veces nos criticaban por el
vestuario y recuerdo que el bailarín
les decía: no son avestruces, sino que
hay que tener mucho valor para gastárselo
como se lo gasta ese señor.
—¿De su recorrido por los escenarios
de todo el mundo tendrá muchas
anécdotas?
Si, algunas de ellas malas. Por
ejemplo en Beirut llegaron a escribir
en la prensa, de la que conservo el
recorte en árabe, que yo habría
muerto en la hoguera como Juana de
Arco por bruja, si hubiera vivido en
aquella época. En Basora, donde mi
esposo me compró la primera pulsera
de monedas, tuvimos que suspender
el número de la metamorfosis
porque la dueña de la sala nos
comentó: ustedes son extraordinarios
pero por favor quítenme la metamorfosis
porque al público le da
miedo. También lo pasamos mal en
Ajaccio (Córcega) porque el dueño
de la sala donde actuábamos pertenecía
a la mafia. Por lo demás, todas
las cosas han sido muy buenas. En
mi profesión, gracias a Dios, no he
tenido enemigos ni grandes ni
pequeños. Donde he ido me han respetado
y me han recibido con los
brazos abiertos. He trabajado en
Teherán para el sha de Persia y para
el abuelo del actual rey de Marruecos.
Excepto en Estados Unidos y
Rusia hemos recorrido toda Europa,
Medio Oriente y la ciudad de Beirut
en Líbano, Basora y Bagdad en Irak.
Me tenían en palmitas. En Beirut
íbamos contratados para un mes, y
según la norma del país, cuando se
cumplía el contrato había que salir,
pero caí tan bien, que el dueño me
dijo: no Miss Rivelles, usted se
queda aquí. Yo le contesté: ¿pero
qué es lo que va a hacer usted, milagros
o magia?, ¡me ha salido un
competidor! Efectivamente, fue a
hablar con la policía y me concedieron
dos meses más para actuar en
Beirut. En Madrid he actuado en
todas las salas de fiesta menos en
Pasapoga, y siempre he vuelto a
petición del público. En el Cisne
Negro estuve 3 años debutando el
día 1 de enero y celebrando el chocolatito
de Reyes, ahí estábamos
hasta el cierre de Semana Santa,
fecha en la que nos íbamos a
Canarias hasta el día 1 de enero. En
Canarias, mi marido, después de
obtener los permisos correspondientes,
hacía un recorrido en coche por
la ciudad de Las Palmas con los ojos
vendados.
—¿Usted ha roto barreras?
Con respecto al género femenino
sí. Cuando empecé en los años sesenta
sólo había tres mujeres ilusionistas,
una alemana, una inglesa y yo.
Antes nadie se había atrevido a dar
un paso adelante en el ilusionismo,
con tan buenas figuras como había.
Pero ya no sólo en el ilusionismo, si
no en todos los gremios. Yo para mí
me reconozco, y me tengo muy en
cuenta, que he sido la pionera aquí
en mi tierra y cuando he salido me
han recibido con los brazos abiertos.
Tengo una fortuna en reportajes de
prensa, fotos, caricaturas y retratos y
sin pagar un duro, ¿qué más puedo
pedir?
—¿Echa de menos los escenarios?
Sí, hay veces que siento mucha
nostalgia. Cuando he visto a magos
jóvenes, se me han saltado las lágrimas.
Acompañada de mi esposo estuve
en Madrid, en la cripta mágica, que
tienen un escenario pequeñito, a
donde actúan nuevos valores. Mi última
aparición fue en una sala de la
Gran Vía madrileña, iba para un fin de
semana, pero a petición del público
estuve tres. Fue recién fallecido mi
esposo, y por un gran compromiso,
pero no quise seguir.



Inés.


Inés, nacida en la ciudad de Granada hace 29 años, ha actuado en numerosos festivales y galas, así como en programas de televisión como La mandrágora, Hoy no hay siesta, Andalucía directo y Buenos días, Andalucía y también como todos sabéis en Nadaxaquí.



Y también nombrar a Ana Tamariz pero que en internet sólo encuentro su escuela de magia y nada sobre ella.



Hasta otra.

----------


## Ledes

He encontrado más.

Pero no lo puedo copiar y pegar así que os dejo el enlace:

http://www.damesmagiques.com/indexesp.htm



Hasta otra.

P.D:Para buscar a las magas hay que meterse en la sección de "damas" que hay en el enlace que os dejo.

----------


## Dramagic

Gracias Ledes por rescatar la entrevista de Miss Rivelles. Yo estuve en ese homenaje en la SEI.

Sabia que es una gran desconocida para mucha gente, por eso puse su nombre.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Si Juliana Chen es la que estuvo en el HocusPocus... es una pasada. Yo me quedé abobado mirándola, es bellísimo todo lo que hace. Manipula muy (elevado a la enésima potencia) bien

----------


## Ledes

no extremo la del HocusPocus segun lo que he publicado es tina lennert.
De juliana chen n dice nada.

Hasta otra.

----------


## ExTrEm0

No no, Tina Lennert no, sé quien es y no es la que digo.

----------


## Ledes

Ya lo se extremo lo que digo yo es que de la información que he publicado la del HocusPocus es Tina Lennert y no Juliana Chen.


Hasta otra.

Espero haberte aclarado las dudas.

----------


## Dramagic

La manipuladora que estuvo en el Hocus fue Yumi.

----------


## ARENA

Ledes:

Agradecemos mucho tus noticias pero porque no ,en lugar de copiar y pegar todo el texto, pones el link al sitio donde esta la noticia como hiciste con la ultima.

Saludos

----------


## Ledes

En la página del HocusPocus( http://www.hocuspocusfestival.com/ ) sale en la sección de artistas dos únicas mujeres: Yumi y Tina Lennert.

Aquí os dejo la información de ellas y el enlace ya os lo he dado antes.


Tina Lennert

   Desde Venezuela repite en HocusPocus festival esta internacional artista con un número nuevo y de absoluto estreno en nuestro país. La magia tiene nombre de mujer. La magia se llama Tina Lenert. 



Yumi(extremo, dramagic tenía razón la que tú dices es Yumi).


   Ganadora del segundo premio mundial de manipulación, Yumi es pura sensibilidad. Desde Japón nos acerca su suave manipulación de cartas tornadas en flores. Ella nos descubrirá el aroma de la magia.


Ah! otra cosa: En la página del HocusPocus festival en la sección de artistas también hay dos parejas de un chico y una chica, concretamente las parejas son:Nicolás Night & Kinga y areson.





Hasta otra.

----------


## Ledes

Vale ARENA aquí os dejo el link del primer mensaje y de la entrevista a Miss Rivelles(aunque esta última sólo se encuentra en la página 54, 55, 56, 57 del link que os voy a dar).

1ºmensaje(las biografías de 5 magas): http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/menu1.htm

Entrevista a Miss Rivelles: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...d=1&lr=lang_es

Hasta otra.

----------


## aramis82

Gracias por los links! Nunca había leido un reportaje a una maga! Sólo vi una una vez en mi vida en las vegas y fue pésima, er mas vedette que maga.
saludos

----------


## nadur

Hola Ledes ¡

Te aporto algunas otras damas para que continues con tu interesante la investigacion.

Miss Edna (Edna Wood)
Entre 1895 y 1898, visito Mexico, Central y Sur America y muchos otros paises con la “Compañia Norteramericana de Misterios y Novedades”
Una de sus principales ilusiones era “La Mariposa ”: Edna con vestimenta de mariposa, flotaba en el aire en varias posturas, subia escalones imaginarios, y se le pasaba un aro alrededor de su cuerpo varias veces (dado el vuelo de Copperfield muchos años despues, esta claro que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol). El inventor de vuelo de La Mariposa, era el esposo de Edna, el mago Will Woods. Tambien hacia mentalismo.

Mercedes Talma
Mujer de Servais Le Roy. Toda una belleza ella, y tambien excelente manipuladora, conocida como la “Reina de las monedas”.

Creo que aunque no ejecuten magia, muchas mujeres realzan en forma magistral el trabajo del mago, por ejemplo Pat Tomsoni, Helga Moretti (creo que ese era su nombre) fallecida hace poco tiempo, Dove (de Goldfinger y Dove). La mujer de Shimada tambien.

Fantasio siempre destaco el trabajo de Monica su mujer y partener, siempre con el timming justo, y en una oportunidad guiandolo en voz baja durante toda su rutina, porque Fantasio estaba con una laguna mas grande que el Oceano Atlantico durante la actuacion. Si Monica no le hubiera marcado todos los pasos, flor de papelon ¡. Esta anécdota me fue relatada por el propio Fantasio.

Frances Willard con su esposo Falkestein. 

Delia Kamia, argentina. Biologa de profesion, quien sobre fines de los años 1940 y principios de 1950 trabajaba en circos, teatros y fiestas particulares. Toda una adelantada en su tiempo. En aquella epoca no estaban muy bien vistas (por lo menos en Argentina) las mujeres que se dedicaban a nuestro arte y menos siendo profesional universitaria. Todo un desafio para esa epoca. Publico un libro “Memorias de una maga”, donde narra toda su vida artistica. Murio hace pocos años, ya mayor. 

Nella Davenport (1875), realizaba entre otras cosas la cabina de los espiritus. 

Lulu Hurst “La maravilla de Georgia” (1891), quien poseia poderes en la forma de alguna influencia magnetica oculta, desafiaba la fuerza de varios hombres. 

Fatima Miris (fines de 1800 y principios de 1900), italiana, transformista y discipula de Fregoli. 

La mujer de Netcheporenko, ganadora junto a su esposo de un FISM, realiza un trabajo excepcional en la rutina, aunque aparece muy poco. 

Luna Shimada 

Guadalupe Lorgia, Colombiana y hermana de Gustavo Lorgia (quien creo se ha presentado varias veces en España) . 

La china Jade, con sus perfectas manipulaciones y rutinas musicales.

Hay una Brasilera, cuyo nombre no recuerdo que es una excelente manipuladora, y ha ganado varios premios, es de la colectividad japonesa creo. 

Tengo conocimiento por haberlo leido en alguna parte acerca de una joven escapista española Maria Potente, alguien la conoce o la ha visto ejecutar ¿. 

Ana Adela Losada “Anadela”, escapista mejicana, joven maga que tuvo un accidente en un escape con fuego en 1999. 

June Merlin tambien excelente maga, ex de Billy Mc Comb, de quien tengo entendido esta radicada (si es que aun vive) desde hace varios años en España.

Peggy Lauder, alemana o austriaca, quien realizaba actos de manipulacion con guantes al estilo Cardini.

Frances Marshall, fallecida hace unos años, esposa de Jay Marshall, maga y escritora de varios libros de magia para chicos.

Okita (Julia Ferrett) la esposa del mago y dealer Charles De Vere, con un acto japones que incluia los aros chinos, bolsa y el huevo, etc.

Ionia, hija de Okita, conocida como la Diosa del misterio, show mezcla egipcio – oriental. 

Minerva (Margaretha Gertz Van Dorn) “La Reina americana del misterio”, escapista con juegos simil Houdini. Esta maga fue la mujer del gran inventor y constructor de ilusiones Guy Jarrett. 

Claudia Schiffer, Pamela Anderson, ........... perdon estoy equivocado, esto es otro rubro.......

saludos

eduardo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Claudia Schiffer, Pamela Anderson, ........... perdon estoy equivocado, esto es otro rubro.......


Buen post, si señor, pero tanto Claudia Schiffer, como Pamela también están muy relacionadas con la magia   :Smile1:   Una como la novia de Copperfield, y la otra como la nueva Veddete de moda.

----------


## nadur

Justamente por eso lo decia, iba con doble sentido, porque una ha estado de novia con un mago, y la otra aparece como la nueva "revelacion" en nuestro arte.

Son dos bombones, a cual mejor que la otra, creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en esto, *pero en lo que a magia se refiere*, hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............................., no me quedo con ninguna de las dos.

Ahora bien : si vamos a puntuar a partenaires o compañeras/novias, etc. de los magos, alli si les apunto un 100 % a cada una de ellas.

----------


## Ledes

Muchas gracias por el post nadur.

----------

